# Time to make more calls



## Nomad (Jan 12, 2013)

Time to send more letters and write to all the senators......
Alex's Official Channel - YouTube


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

No surprise that Bloomers chose Austin as his Texas stop. It is the most liberal city in Texas, but most are not rabid libs, as noted by the very sparse crowd that the video showed. I actually appreciate that Mr. Martinez stated on video that a gun ban is his objective. 

He just affectively self limited his political career in Texas.


----------

